# Sieg Super X1 Mini-mill



## Julian (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi All,

I need to adjust the pots on the circuit board on my mill. The torque needs adjusting so it cuts out the motor at the right time. There are four pots on the board. Has someone got the board diagram or can someone list the pots in order. Sieg will not release this info even to their authorised distributors and repairers. Any help would be appreciated.

Also does anyone know where I can get the metal gears for it in the UK?



Julian.


----------



## greenie (Jan 19, 2008)

Contact this fella, if he can't help you, nobody can.

http://www.unclerabid.com/


----------



## Cedge (Jan 19, 2008)

Greenie
You're not going to tell Julian about how gentle warm and fuzzy the Unc is?....LOL

Steve


----------



## Julian (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi,

Visited the link but changed my mind. Bought a very cheap drill press and trashed it. Used the 500w motor, piles of belt gears and the belt. Now have mill with 5 speeds, loads of power and plenty torque. The only thing i lost is variable speed which is no loss. Next job is to convert to cnc.

Julian.


----------



## Cedge (Apr 28, 2008)

Strangely enough I just spoke with Uncle Rabid on the phone this morning. While he tends to be a little "touchy" when he's posting online, he's really a rather decent sort on the phone. He quite willingly shared some insight into a problem that I have with a power feed circuit and made several suggestions that I can use. 

Funny how people,"in person" are often you not as they seem when you read their online communications. Don't be afraid to contact Jim... he's darned friendlywhen you speak with him live.

Steve


----------

